# Party at Georges 2007



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2007)

This Saturday from 11-5 is the party at Adventures in Heat...
Who's going?
I'll be there....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Wish I lived closer.  Have fun and take lots of pics.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is the link to the pics from last years party... http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5025&start=0


----------



## oompappy (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep, putting brakes on the truck today so I plan on *stoppin'* by


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 19, 2007)

Val & I will be there. Sure will be nice to see some folk we haven't seen for a spell. Got off the phone with oinkinheat (George) just a bit ago, and a fine bill of fair is in order for Saturday.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 19, 2007)

Me and the Mrs. will be there.  Looking forward to not cooking.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Jun 19, 2007)

*Adventures in Heat*

Tell George I said Hello. I met him at the National BBQ Association in Raleigh, NC in February. He also sells my products at his store, Smokin' Cole's BBQ sauce and dry rub. I just sent him a couple cases, so he should have plenty for sale.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 19, 2007)

My jet is down for maintenance or I would fly out there.......   Have fun yall!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 20, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":22zvkrvo]Me and the Mrs. will be there.  Looking forward to not cooking.


where's the fun in that?   :roll:[/quote:22zvkrvo]

I've been cooking every weekend, usually both days, getting my Klose seasoned and finely tuned.  Also did a Grad party for 200 and a birthday party for my son within 2 days last week...so I'm looking forward to eating SOMEONE ELSE'S cooking...hopefully.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool....Bubba are you like JP do I have to grab an exta case for that day..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 20, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1t2ohzk8][quote="Uncle Bubba":1t2ohzk8]Me and the Mrs. will be there.  Looking forward to not cooking.


where's the fun in that?   :roll:[/quote:1t2ohzk8]

I've been cooking every weekend, usually both days, getting my Klose seasoned and finely tuned.  Also did a Grad party for 200 and a birthday party for my son within 2 days last week...so I'm looking forward to eating SOMEONE ELSE'S cooking...hopefully. [/quote:1t2ohzk8]
Lightweight!   See ya there. Whimp.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 20, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cool....Bubba are you like JP do I have to grab an exta case for that day..


The keg goes kind of fast there. I'll bring some extra brewskies.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 22, 2007)

Check out George on the local news.
http://www.wgrz.com/news/news_article.a ... ryid=49071


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

wish we could go


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2007)

We just finished preping over 100 ABTs for tomarrow....the smoke will be rolling early in the AM...cant' wait to load buford up on his new wheels and take him for a ride...the boys are excited as well..and so is the mrs.who finished up the ABTs...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 22, 2007)

Lookin forward to 'em.  Should roll in around 1:00ish.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 22, 2007)

Well let's see...it is only a 4 1/4 hour ride..................


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 23, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well let's see...it is only a 4 1/4 hour ride..................


Well hitch up the horse and get going.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 23, 2007)

Rubs to be used today. More pics later.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Rubs to be used today. More pics later.



Umm... ummm.... well......nevermind...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2007)

Gettting ready to pack and pull out...Bruce if you leave now....


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2007)

See ya at the Party


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya'll have a good time.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2007)

Bill...I brought the camera...but didnt' take any pics...  
Had a blast the food was great...pigs did some great ribs, and there was a ton of other stuff as well....Nice to see Bubba, Oompapy and Joker...
It was a great day and we had a blast...Val the boys said thanks for the fruit snacks and I say thanks for keeping them out of trouble...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2007)

Joker took some pics and was nice enough to email them to me…here they are…The first ones are of Pigs Ribs…the next batch are my ABTs and the rest are of the party area..and the last is how we were set up…



























When Oinkinheat (George) throws a party it’s a blast and there is a ton of food…George made these taters that were out of this world…I’m hopping to get the recipe.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2007)

Everything looks amazing. Wow your ABT's all look exactly the same such consistency is admirable. Wow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice pic's!  Look like a great time!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2007)

Dave & Lyn Doing ABT's



Val dusting down some ribs



Check out those ABT's! YUM! (they only take 10 min.ya know  )



BBQ Bro Mark jumped in to help with the pork butts.



The Wittdog crew



Dave (little santa) on his scooter. Always fun to cook with!



oompappy & bride



You folk that didn't show missed a good one! Daves ABT's were great. Was nice to see Bubba, oompappy, Joker, and the wittdog's. Mark, Larry, and I stayed to kill the keg.   What a good day it was indeed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh man that looked like fun.  Thanks for the pics guys.  Felt like we was almost there.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 24, 2007)

Had a Great time!!! Perfect weather for a great group of people, all 
with an interest in bbq, grilling and partying, to get together & BS. 
Lots of good food too!

Some more pics...




Val, Pigs & The Joker...








Uncle Bubba & wife visiting the Witts...




???...












George, your Host...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks for the pics!!


----------

